# Cheeky Traders Still Trying



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I see some people are still trying the trick of joining the forum just to sell their wares







Good one Jason for deleting it


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers Mac, couldnt remember how to get rid of it







I could edit the link and close the topic but couldnt remember how to delete....gone now


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Personal opinion, but I feel anyone who`s as blatantly taking the p**s as that guy was should get banned asap


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think Roy will do just that


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I miss all the fun these days


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Me too, can't we have a "deleted posts gallery" for the fun of it??


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bad guys on RLT again?

Let's roll mods.









I hope S***** is watching.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Bad guys on RLT again?
> 
> Let's roll mods.
> 
> ...


It was the old Sh*ty trick Stan, join up, make a post some thing like "This is great" with a link to their Epray sale


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

This to 'em...........AND the fault finders on another place


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Griff, I can't fault you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

Griff said:


> This to 'em...........AND the fault finders on another place
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paranoia


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

neil said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > This to 'em...........AND the fault finders on another place
> ...


Who's rattled your cage....................some people just like to find fault with petty criticisms, so it's about time they got a kick back!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> Bad guys on RLT again?
> 
> Let's roll mods.
> 
> ...


You mean as in S****e!


----------

